# GC modifier-resident involved in service



## LOUISE SLACK (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone report this modifier?  I don't have a problem with using it since we are a teaching hospital, there is not impact on reimbursment.

My hesitation is that the WPS website seems to inferr that this is for Anesthesia and so does the UHC web site.

Any feedback is much welcome!

Thank You
Louise


----------



## Tonyj (May 8, 2013)

LOUISE SLACK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone report this modifier?  I don't have a problem with using it since we are a teaching hospital, there is not impact on reimbursment.
> 
> ...


Did you check the HCPCS definition for the modifier? It's used in part by a resident under the direction of a teaching physician.


----------



## 1073358 (Aug 20, 2013)

We use the GC on EVERY code that does not fall under the PME


----------

